# Hooded Scarf



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cute and useful too! I like!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds/looks good! 

I avoid seams. So when I did mine (ecru, dk, w./ cables), I turned inside out(leaves a tiny ridge) & used a 3-needle BO.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My sister hinted to me that she would like one of these since shes out in the cold so early in the winter.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Very cute and useful too! I like!


Thanks! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Sounds/looks good!
> 
> I avoid seams. So when I did mine (ecru, dk, w./ cables), I turned inside out(leaves a tiny ridge) & used a 3-needle BO.


Thanks- I'd love to see a picture of yours. I need to look up a video of the 3-needle BO- that's a great idea. Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

crafty jeanie said:


> Thanks for sharing. My sister hinted to me that she would like one of these since shes out in the cold so early in the winter.


You're welcome - that's what sisters are for right?Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks! Sandi-AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks! Sandi-AZ Sticks


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

I love your formula! I put my hooded scarf project aside, as the pattern I was using wasn't working for me. This is really a simple one and I think it would work out great for the alpaca yarn my son bought me. 
He keeps asking me what did I make with it, and I want to finish it so he doesn't feel I don't appreciate it.
Tomorrow I should get the yarn swift and ball winder he ordered for me from Amazon. He is my baby, youngest of 8 and a Marine officer, I am so proud of him!
So thanks for sharing!
Ruth


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> I love your formula! I put my hooded scarf project aside, as the pattern I was using wasn't working for me. This is really a simple one and I think it would work out great for the alpaca yarn my son bought me.
> He keeps asking me what did I make with it, and I want to finish it so he doesn't feel I don't appreciate it.
> Tomorrow I should get the yarn swift and ball winder he ordered for me from Amazon. He is my baby, youngest of 8 and a Marine officer, I am so proud of him!
> So thanks for sharing!
> Ruth


You are so welcome! It really is easy and will show off your yarn. What a thoughtful son. Please thank him for his service - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I like it! Your instructions seem simple enough--why scarf from hell? Did it give you trouble?


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Clever hood/scarf. Would make a nice winter gift


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I love it, in fact I added it to my "short" to make list.

Diana


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for such an easy pattern my niece asked me for one of these for her daughter but she wants me to add a pocket at the ends of the scarf so she could put her hands in when she gets cold waiting for her school bus or playing outside will definitally try this


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Like it very much !!! I was pondering Christmas Knitting from earlier posts -- this is a great idea. I am sure the hard part was the black yarn -- my family room where I knit is as dark as dungeon. I could only knit with black in the kitchen where the light is good all day long. lol


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds/looks good!
> ...


Sorry, Sandy/AZ Sticks, unable, until I find another way to get a pic to my PC & KP.

Position your sts [20/20] paralell one needle/tip of circ behind the other, knit one front/back tog.[w./ 3. needle], then BO that st as usual; REP across.

Also use for last sts on sock, in lieu of Kitchener St.; [put sts on safety pins [2], turn sock inside out, return > needles--BO. 

[P.S.: Used to live in Sierra Vista, AZ.  ]


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I made several hooded scarves over the years. I started with extra material for the hood. Then, I figured out that all one needs to do for the hood is knit the scarf to the desired length, then seam several inches on one side in the middle and voila, there is a hood without the extra fabric.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL this is what I was thinking too... with all the beautiful yarns out there I am sure no two would look alike..


MAS said:


> Like it very much !!! I was pondering Christmas Knitting from earlier posts -- this is a great idea. I am sure the hard part was the black yarn -- my family room where I knit is as dark as dungeon. I could only knit with black in the kitchen where the light is good all day long. lol


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I have made many, what I call, Scarfhats - I simply knit a scarf about 6-7 feet long. Then I fold it in half and sew one side down about one foot or less). I make an easy tassle and attach to the point of the "hat" and I'm done.
Yours looks more complicated than what I do. Try it and see what you think.



AZ Sticks said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
> Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked!!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay, I have to ask, because I want one. Where did you procure the manikin head?


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

This looks so warm and cozy! Going to give it a try. Thanks.

Momma Osa


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
What is a three needle bind off?
Where can I get instructions for this?

Thank you, 

GLG


----------



## conniep (Apr 7, 2011)

Your method sounds so easy. Could you please be more detailed. How many stitches to cast on, etc. Thank you


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
> Sandi/AZ Sticks


I'm going to copy your pattern and do some of those for charity. For the homeless, it would be a great thing for winter. Thanks so much.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> I like it! Your instructions seem simple enough--why scarf from hell? Did it give you trouble?


The pattern or formula was easy it was the color (Black) and the yarn (Boucle') that drove me nuts!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> Clever hood/scarf. Would make a nice winter gift


Thanks dollknitter! Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

fdie1973 said:


> I love it, in fact I added it to my "short" to make list.
> 
> Diana


Thanks Diana, I'd love to see a pic!! - Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> thank you for such an easy pattern my niece asked me for one of these for her daughter but she wants me to add a pocket at the ends of the scarf so she could put her hands in when she gets cold waiting for her school bus or playing outside will definitally try this


The pockets would be a great idea. You could just make the scarf part longer and fold them up and sew the sides...... Make sure to post pics! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

MAS said:


> Like it very much !!! I was pondering Christmas Knitting from earlier posts -- this is a great idea. I am sure the hard part was the black yarn -- my family room where I knit is as dark as dungeon. I could only knit with black in the kitchen where the light is good all day long. lol


Yes MAS it was the color and the fact that it was boucle' - I did a lot of it out on the patio in natural light! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > hannabavaria said:
> ...


Thanks for the explanation-
The 3 needle BO doesn't sound as scary when you describe it!!!
I will give it a try - I hope you figure out the picture thing - I love looking at what everyone is making! We've been in Kingman for 10 years - this little town has really grown in that time.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> Okay, I have to ask, because I want one. Where did you procure the manikin head?


Hi Yarngrandma - It is a styrofoam head for a wig - I bought it at the beauty supple store and it was only a few dollars. I buy my shawl sticks there too...like the chopsticks they use in a bun.
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Momma Osa said:


> This looks so warm and cozy! Going to give it a try. Thanks.
> 
> Momma Osa


Thanks Momma Osa!! I want to see pictures!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

tallieu said:


> I have made many, what I call, Scarfhats - I simply knit a scarf about 6-7 feet long. Then I fold it in half and sew one side down about one foot or less). I make an easy tassle and attach to the point of the "hat" and I'm done.
> Yours looks more complicated than what I do. Try it and see what you think.
> That would be fast tallieu - but this way I can do a long skinny scarf which is what my DD and her friends want - they live in So Cal by the beach..and it's way more for the look than warmth.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> ...


That's a great idea - I work on stocking caps all year and drop them at the mission in town when the weather starts to cool. We are up at 3500 ft so it does get cold here in the Winter. I'd love to see pictures when you are done. I was thinking about doing cowls with eyelets at the top and an I-cord so you could tighten it up and use it as a hat too....I should get busy figuring that out so I can add some to my mission bag. Have a great week Sandi


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Pattyhayw said:
> 
> 
> > I like it! Your instructions seem simple enough--why scarf from hell? Did it give you trouble?
> ...


Gotcha! Yes, black and boucle is a tough combination! Thank you!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Black is always a very hard color to work with , whether it's crossstitch or knitting or crocheting.


----------



## wvmountain2 (Apr 6, 2011)

In 1959, we moved from sunny Florida to Baltimore, MD. My husband was working outside all the time at an airport. I knitted him a hood using his head measurements as I didn't have a pattern. The fellows made fun of him the first time he wore it but then one very cold, snowy day they wanted him to share so he had the last laugh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

that's what I like--a good basic formula. thanx


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Just lovely, and useful gift...Thanks for sharing Judy


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

conniep said:


> Your method sounds so easy. Could you please be more detailed. How many stitches to cast on, etc. Thank you


200 sts. [orig. post]


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

GLG said:


> Hi,
> What is a three needle bind off?
> Where can I get instructions for this?
> 
> ...


see my post pg. 2 ;
or view a tutorial.:

http://www.planetpurl.com/community/index.php?page=videos&section=view&vid_id=100033

click on [videos]>[BO]>[3-needle BO]


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

I like your formula and if someone has a pattern they like they can adorn the hood.  Great idea and method...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> conniep said:
> 
> 
> > Your method sounds so easy. Could you please be more detailed. How many stitches to cast on, etc. Thank you
> ...


Thanks hannabavaria! It's so nice that everyone is so helpful--


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

conniep said:


> Your method sounds so easy. Could you please be more detailed. How many stitches to cast on, etc. Thank you


Hi Conniep. All the info is in my fiRst post. If you have any more questions let me know, either here or a pm- sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> that's what I like--a good basic formula. thanx


You are welcome!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Just lovely, and useful gift...Thanks for sharing Judy


You are welcome Judy in oz! I hope I see lots of versions in the picture section!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> > conniep said:
> ...


You are welcome, AZ Sticks/Sandi--after all, that's what we are all here for: To help and be helped, right? Right!

  

[or ans B: I'm beyond help, and that's all there is left for me to do, is try to help others.  ]

...and lookout 'cause I'm on a special roll today--sesame-seed bun...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > hannabavaria said:
> ...


Roll is right! Thanks for the laugh. I think it's time to call it a night- I'm going to say good night to the TP. Have you dropped in for a cuppa? You will be glad you did.- Sandi


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Warm no doubt


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Warm no doubt


I have heard that they are - I haven't been able to keep one yet....maybe this winter. - AZ


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to find a pattern for this to make for my sister who has parkinson's disease. She will love it for the winter here in Florida. Yes it does get quite cold here at times. lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This will be perfect - just enough - some of the gals have talked about putting pockets on the ends - that might be a good idea for your sis - Sandi/AZ Sticks



BlueRose said:


> I have been wanting to find a pattern for this to make for my sister who has parkinson's disease. She will love it for the winter here in Florida. Yes it does get quite cold here at times. lol


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you AZ for your reply to my post about the hooded scarf.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad that other knitters like the idea of this scarf. I've learned so much on this site and it's nice to contribute something.


----------



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ditto... love this


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks tcase - your kitty is cute - I have been feeding a cutie - a feral orange tabby with a bob tail... She/he sits at a distance and waits for me to put out the food. Not afraid really just Leary. I have the greatest respect for "Bobby's right to freedom


tcase6092 said:


> Ditto... love this


----------



## Gretchen's Gram (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I do like this. thank you for sharing, perfect project for my (what the heck do i make with this boucle yarn)


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

I love your scarf. You made it so simple. I needed something to use up some of my part balls of yarn and I think this will be it. I'm not even going to look at the colors to put next to each other as I use one ball and go on to the next, just going to put all my leftovers in a bag and reach in and pick one. Thanks for the ideal and the info. 
This would be a good ideal to use your stach's to make scarfs to give to give to the homeless shelters, they can always use hoodied scarfs.


----------



## Macheri (Nov 27, 2012)

wow I like this.
I was surching for such a scarf because my nek is always warm but just above the normal scarf its always col and it gives me a headache 
greetings Macheri


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you for sharing your pattern. My mother was hospitalised with heart failure before Christmas and this was a shock to all the family as she had no previous heart problems. As she is now on Warfarin and feeling the cold, she complained none of her hats stayed on well and wanted something along the line of a snood. (she ended up wearing a brown furry hat she got when I was small - I am 53 this year - so talk about holding on to things!) I knit this for her and she has worn it and really liked it -apart from wanting the scarf a little shorter. So I will now do another one and make it shorter for her. I wish I had taken a photo but will maybe get one of her wearing it to share! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## GLG (Jul 25, 2011)

How can I get your pattern for the hooded scarf? 
Thank you in advance,

GLG


----------



## Gretchen's Gram (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank You very much


----------

